# authorized post of my bike's most recent photos



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2007)

here are the authorized photos of my bike (the red one) the others are obviously fake!!! probably posted by some "ol' bent tin hauler"
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2007)

some more:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2007)

Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 6, 2007)

you should take a junk bike and pedal as hard as you can into the POOL!!! Its so fun I was doing that with some bmx bike in a lake I had a blast.


----------



## ballooman (Aug 19, 2007)

*pool party*

Hey you dont go swimming with them do ya?? oh well there ballooners they probably float just fine nice bikes are those air streams??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 19, 2007)

these are the bike with the name as long as the frame! these are 1937, 1938 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme Super Streamliners.:eek: 
Scott


----------



## ballooman (Aug 24, 2007)

really sweet scott


----------

